# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  هكذا هي الدنيا

## AMR@RAMZI

*يحكى أن رجلاً تكالبت عليه المشاكل من كل جانب وأصبح مهموماً مغموماً، ولم يجد حلاً لما هو فيه..*  *فقرر أن يذهب إلى أحد (الحكماء) لعله يدله على سبيلٍ للخروج من الهم الذي هو فيه وعندما ذهب إلى الحكيم ..*  *سأله قائلاً: *  *أيها الحكيم لقد أتيتك وما لي حيلة مما أنا فيه من الهم فأرشدني؟*  *فقال الحكيم بعد أن نظر في وجه ذلك الرجل:*  *أيها الرجل سأسألك سؤالين وأُريد منك إجابتهما*  *فقال الرجل: اسأل؟*  *فقال الحكيم: أجئت إلى هذه الدنيا ومعك تلك المشاكل؟*  *قال الرجل: اللهم لا..*  *فقال الحكيم: هل ستترك هذه الدنيا وتأخذ معك تلك  المشاكل؟*  *قال الرجل: اللهم لا..*  *فقال الحكيم: أمرِ لم تأتِ به، ولن يذهب معك ..*  *الأجدر ألا يأخذ منك كل هذا الهم فكن صبوراً على أمر الدنيا وليكن نظرك إلى السماء أطول من نظرك إلى الأرض*  *يكن لك ما أردت*  *فخرج الرجل منشرح الصدر مسرور الخاطر مردداً:*  *أمر لم تأت به ولن يذهب معك لا يستحق أن يأخذ منك كل هذا الهم*  *قال الشافعي:* *دع الأيام تفعــــــــل ما تشــاء ..... وطب نفسا إذا حكم القضاء*  *ولا تجــــــــزع لحادثة الليالي ..... فما لحـــوادث الدنيا بقـــــاء* *هذا الرجل البسيط اقتنع بحلول الشيخ:*  *لأنه وجد العلاج الناجح*  *فلا توجد في هذه الحياة أية منغصات (لا صغيرة، ولا كبيرة) إلا ولها حل حتى وإن لم يكن في أيدينا الحل حالياً!!*  *لكن هو بيد من يدبر الأمور ويقدر المقادير إنه الله ربي .....*  *إذا لسنا مجبورين بتضييع أوقاتنا بالتفكير في مشاكلنا وهمومنا مادام أنها ستذهب عنا لا محالة*  *ومثلما أتينا إلى هذه الدنيا بإرادة ليست لنا ..*  *فإن الهموم قد أتت بإرادة ليست لنا وسنرحل عن الدنيا بدون مشاكلنا وهمومنا*  *فلا نجعل سعادتنا مشروطة بزوال جميع مشاكلنا، فهكذا هي الدنيا*  *ولابد أن نوقن فعلا أننا لسن مخلدين ولا شيء يستحق منا التفكير وطول الأمل في الحياة*  *التي فيها الكثير من المشكلات والعقبات وحتى نعيش حياتنا بسعادة وهناء*  *لا يجب أن تكون المشكلات هي اهتماماتنا الكبرى والحياة تستمر بخيرها وشرها وإن لم تتوافق مع رغباتنا وحاجاتنا*  *بل علينا أن نتعايش معها بالصبر والرضا بالقدر والشكر والحمد لله على كل نعمة تصل إلينا..*  *ولتكن نظرتنا إلى الحياة بنظرة إيجابية وهي من تحول الآلام إلى آمال والأنات إلى ألحان ونغمات*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

شرفنى مرورك
اخى الكريم

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

شرفنى مرورك
اخى الكريم

----------

